# Old Web browser emulation - for your entertainment



## wlanboy (Dec 10, 2015)

http://oldweb.today/ has a nice feature to both look at web archive and old browsers at the same time.


Scary list of browsers you can currently use:





My own homepage on a Power Mac 4400 with Netscape 3.04:


----------



## Nett (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks like it's based on archive.org?


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 10, 2015)

Nett said:


> Looks like it's based on archive.org?



It is - but with an good browser emulator.


----------



## Nett (Dec 10, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> It is - but with an good browser emulator.



I'm actually concerned about its security... http://i.imgur.com/0Dv8RuR.png


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 10, 2015)

Nett said:


> I'm actually concerned about its security... http://imgur.com/0Dv8RuR



They use pyweb as a proxy (if you know how to force exceptions):


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 10, 2015)

And found the quick howto:


oldweb.today is built with open source tools:


Docker containers to manage user sessions and scale across machines.

Wine, Basilisk and Sheepshaver emulators are used to run old browsers on legacy platforms.

noVNC provides VNC support in HTML over Websockets.


----------



## Nett (Dec 10, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> And found the quick howto:
> 
> 
> oldweb.today is built with open source tools:
> ...



Docker seems neat


----------



## asadito (Dec 12, 2015)

Ahahahah very Funny !


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh man!  I remember the days of good old Netscape Navigator!  We had the old old Macs and such. 


Didn't the old AOL Browser exist around then too?


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 13, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Didn't the old AOL Browser exist around then too?



Yup:


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh man.


Didn't expect to see that graph right there.


----------



## HN-Matt (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## InfinityDaniel (Dec 13, 2015)

Ahh how the internet used to work. Love it.


----------



## web-project (Jul 11, 2016)

I used to like Netscape Navigator


----------

